# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  ما هي أصناف الرجال التي ترغب المرأة بالتقرب منهم؟

## الوردة الاردنية

أعلنت دراسة حديثة أن هناك ستة أصناف من الرجال قد لا تستطيع المرأة مقاومتهم، حيث لا يختلف اثنان على أن المرأة تضعف أمامهم لتعلن حبها وتملكهم على قلبها، لذا، نحن متلهفون لمعرفة ما هي الأصناف هذه، وهي:

الشاب الرومانسي الحسّاس، حيث يجذب المرأة بحنانه وحبه للحب وتقديره للمشاعر الجميلة.

الشاب الواثق من نفسه: لا يهتم برأي الآخرين فيه ولا يهتم حتى بآراء شريكته، وهي تنهار أمامه وتعتقد أنها أمام شخصية فولاذية عملية وقادرة على اتخاذ القرارات.

الشاب الفنان: كل شاب لديه موهبة فنية قادر على اجتذاب امرأة تعشق حبه للفن وموهبته، وهذه الموهبة تسهل عليه الطريق كثيرا لفتح حوارات مع العديد من الفتيات ولا يعاني معاناة الشباب الآخرين الذين لا يجدون السكة المناسبة للحديث.

الشاب الأجنبي: تنجذب المرأة إلى الشخص الغريب عن البلد والذي يتكلم بلهجة غريبة إلى حد ما، حيث ترى أنه مليء بالأسرار وبمعلومات أخرى وبنمط حياة مختلف.

الشاب الذكي: وهو المتفوق وسط أقرانه والذي يمثل مصدر الثقة في الحديث والآراء، وله القدرة على التحليل وقراءة المستقبل.

الشاب الذي يراعي الآخرين: وهذا الشاب يجذب المرأة التي ترى أن الرجال مجموعة ذئاب ليس أكثر، وبهذا يدخل قلبها بسرعة حيث يظهر لها الجانب الإنساني الحساس الرقيق المشاعر.

----------


## دموع الغصون

قد يكون مزجي من هذه الصفات لايشترط وجود صفه واحده او بروزها بشكل واضح في الشخصية 
حسب الفتاة بتم تصنيف الرجل و الميول له 

مشكورة الوردة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لكي دموع على مرورك لموضوعي

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

من الجميل انه تجتمع بعض هاي الصفات في الشاب

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

يسلمو لمرورك حبيبتي والمطر

----------


## اليتيم العماني

الشاب الأجنبي: تنجذب المرأة إلى الشخص الغريب عن البلد والذي يتكلم بلهجة غريبة إلى حد ما، حيث ترى أنه مليء بالأسرار وبمعلومات أخرى وبنمط حياة مختلف.

----------

